# Bloodwood: Glueing and keeping it's color



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

Howdy fellow LJ's,
I purchased a cut-off of bloodwood. It's about 1" thick, 24" long and 6" wide. I want to cut it in 2 length wise, glue it up and then cut it into game call blanks. The person that sold me the wood told me to use tite bond III, but I forgot to ask if I could use ordinary glue as well or is tite bond III the only glue that will glue this wood together?

Also, I wanted to know what I should do to perserve the bloodwood's red tint? Could I apply a wax to propect all surfaces (not just end-grain)? I have some minwax floor wax that I could use…would that protect it? I didn't notice if it had something to protect against UV damage (I believe this is what causes the wood to lose it's red tint, right?).

Cheers!

Fish


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

More important than the type of glue is that you clean both surfaces with acetone before gluing to get the oil off. Also make sure you joint it so the mating surfaces are PERFECTLY FLAT. I glued up a bunch of bloodwood a few weeks ago and use TB II.

There's not much you can do about the color. It WILL fade over time. I've heard of armor all helping a bit. And don't keep them by a window that gets sunshine.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you told the seller that you were going to make game calls from it , he probably suggested the TBIII as it is a waterproof glue , versus TBII which is water resistant. The TBIII also cures darker than the TBII and may make your glue lines blend better with the dark red wood. 
Other than that , rance has some good suggestions for you : ) I haven't tried the Armor All yet , but there are finishes out there that have UV inhibitors in them to help keep the color intact , longer.


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi guys, so I planed and glued my piece of bloodwood together with titebond III (right after an acetone rub) yesterday. Thank god they had all the required materials where I take my woodworking class.

I'll let you all know how things went down (things were still drying when I left)

Fish


----------

